# Safe Shrinkage



## Kaygee (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi,

Before I start, know that I did use the search option and did find two threads that were similar to my question, but none of them really hit it!

I just wore my BJJ gi for the first time today...I just bought it yesterday. The top isn't bad, but the pants are pretty big on me. I have to pull the strings really tight and even then it is still too big. I know I am going to lose a lot of weight while doing MMA/BJJ, so I might as well find out now if there is a way to safely shrink it.

So, tell me.....is there a way to *SAFELY* shrink my gi? Especially my pants....just a bit, not a lot!!! If not, I will just deal with it or go buy a smaller pair of pants. Like I said, the top is ok, it could use a little shrinkage, but the pants around the waist, are pretty big. The length isn't bad either, just the waist. I am build weird....I have short legs.

Thanks!


----------



## Carol (Nov 3, 2012)

Cotton will shrink with temperature, in both washing and drying.  Washing in hot water (not recommended!) will shrink clothing in a way that washing in cold water will not.  Drying a gi, the hotter the temperature, the greater the risk of shrinkage.   Try running it through the wash cycle at whatever temperature is recommended by the manufacturer, then dry it on low heat.  See how it fits after one cycle, then gradually raise the temperature of the dryer, and the time your gi pants stay in the dryer to shrink it more.

On an unrelated note, it irks me that there are not more manufacturers that sell uniforms as separates instead of sets.  I wear one size larger top than I do pants, and hate buying two uniforms just to find something that fits.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Nov 3, 2012)

Carol said:


> On an unrelated note, it irks me that there are not more manufacturers that sell uniforms as separates instead of sets.  I wear one size larger top than I do pants, and hate buying two uniforms just to find something that fits.



http://www.justgipants.com/


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 3, 2012)

Try this place. They custom make the uniforms for a very reasonable price, and you can have top and bottom in different sizes, different colors, whatever you like.
I have two of their dobaks and they're very nice. Well made, heavy weight fabric, and very sturdy.


----------



## ETinCYQX (Nov 3, 2012)

My Judogi pants are hemmed, but most of my training partners shrink it just like a top.

If you've worn it, it will not shrink properly. Salt gets into the fabric and messes up the shrinking process. Luckily, pants are easily hemmed.


----------



## Kaygee (Nov 3, 2012)

Well, I threw the pants in the dryer and checked them every 5 minutes, for about 15 minutes on low heat...unfortunately, it looks like the only thing that shrunk was the string that tightens them, which pretty much makes these pants useless now.
Oh well.....my gym still has no gi BJJ nights......I guess I will only be attending those until after X-mas when I can afford another pair of pants. Thanks for all of the advice.


----------



## ETinCYQX (Nov 3, 2012)

I think you should be able to replace the string. Pick a sturdy one to replace it, just need some patience to thread it through.


----------



## Kaygee (Nov 3, 2012)

Any ideas where I can find a BJJ uniform string? lol.


----------



## ETinCYQX (Nov 3, 2012)

That I don't know, but anything sturdy enough should work.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 3, 2012)

Walmart. All you need is some cord or macrame stuff. Tie a knot in the end and then put a safety pin through it to give you something stiff to push through the waist tunnel.


----------



## Carol (Nov 3, 2012)

Here's a geek tip.  If you can find a cheap grabbing tool, the kind that is used for small components, get one!

Here is an example of a small one for sale:

http://store.cableorganizer.com/hobbes-grabber-wsh1401_EFL-1156350?gclid=CPu_kPWstLMCFcRU4Aod_y4AhA


Here is a better description of what they look like and how they work, including a Froogle link to bag one for as cheap as $2:

http://toolmonger.com/2006/07/29/flexible-grabber-tool/

I'm a telecom engineer and many times they are included in prefabbed tool kits so you can grab small nuts or bolts that fall in to crevices of only-Cthulhu-knows-where. I've only used them a couple times for rescuing small components, but I have used them a zillion times for replacing drawstrings on athletic gear! Whether its the strings for a hoodie jacket, or drawstrings on shorts or gi pants, those tools make the work MUCH easier. It is well worth few bucks to get one. Best bet to finding one locally may be an auto parts store. Ask for a "grabber tool for small parts" and they will know what you mean.

Inside the (usually flexible) cylindrical walls is a claw.  Push the plunger button on the end and the claw extends out the opposite end of the tube, with its teeth open.  Release the button and the claw retracts in to the tube, closing its teeth and latching on to whatever is within its teeth.   To restring anything, thread the grabber tool around the path of the clothing.  Press the button to open the claw, insert one end of the string.  Release the button so it clamps on the end of the string.  Gently pull the grabber tool out of the clothing, then push the button to open the claw and release the string.  Voila!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Nov 4, 2012)

If you don't have one of those grabber tools, you can use a wire coat hanger. Just straighten out the wire and bend a small hook on the end. You can use it the same way as Carol describes using the grabber tool for pulling the drawstring through a pair of pants.


----------

